# Trouble walking shih tzu puppy



## angellicam (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi everyone 

Have a beautiful little shih tzu puppy of 15 weeks. She is coming on very well apart from going on walks.


She is happy to have her harness on and trots out for few minutes up the road and then just sits! If other people are around, or another dog she will try and reach them and follow, but obviously sometimes its just her and me and its like she's thinking I'm bored, no-one else is around!

i have tried picking her up and walking a few yards and putting her down and she walks a bit - its just stop start whole time. Have tried taking her toy but she loses interest.

If anyone has any ideas I would be very grateful - I was so looking forward to taking her out for walks - few people have said "oh my dog never liked walking so gave up" I'm hoping that this wont be the case and things will improve.

Thank you for reading this

Angela


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi Angela,this is very common in pups but trust me you will get there.Best thing i've found is just go for very short walks each time and return home.I would advice not picking your pup up when she sits as he will most likely get use to the idea that if he doesn't want to walk he will get carried.Good luck and i'm sure you'll get there in no time.*


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i would try with a tasty treat trying to encourage her to walk forward and when she does then praise her and treat her. After a while she should get the idea that having a walkie is pleasant and fun....


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Start off with little short walks at first, once she starts to walk keep walking and give her a little treat whilst doing this. It will take a while for her to get used to the walks as she is only little at the moment, so short walk is perfect to start with, then as she is getting older go further each time. Suki took ages to get to like walking on her lead so I put a harness on her and she prefered that much better. :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

My friend has a 8 month old cavvie who is still doing this, no matter how many times I've said, take treats to keep her walking, or try walking with a friend's dog as she likes other dogs... I've even offered to bring Holly round for some fun times and walks, but nope...


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

We have soooooo been there with Basil who is now 17 weeks old. Like you, I was SO frustrated as I wanted walks to be pleasureable and they so weren't!

Believe me, we tried EVERYTHING. Treats worked well, and so did an extender lead so that when he stopped I could carry on for a bit in front of him. Most puppies hate to be left behind and he soon began to follow. But what worked one day didn't work the next and it was just trial and error.

By far and away the biggest breakthrough came when I asked a friend to bring her dog out with us. If you can, get a relatively calm dog to come out with you and your pup to show her the ropes - I think they sometimes just need to be shown what to do on a walk!! Basil copied everything my friend's dog did and the next day he was visibly more relaxed and more enthusiatic.

It has taken about six weeks, but Basil has slowly got used to going for walks and even trots out of the front door now - until recently we had to carry him to the end of the drive!! He enjoys certain walks more than others and even now he still stops occasionally but I just throw a treat on the floor in front of him and away we go again! 

Whatever you do, don't give up! It will take lots of time and patience but you will get there in the end.


----------

